# Ossoli Club Sandwiches for Audeo!



## choclatechef (Nov 13, 2004)

Olive Sandwiches

1 pint of olives; 1 pound of nuts; mayonnaise dressing.  Pound the kernels until soft and fine.  Cut the meat from the olives and chop very fine.  Mix together and use sufficient mayonnaise to make a smooth paste.  Spread on buttered bread cut in triangles.


Cheese and Nut Sandwiches

Cream cheese, soften with cream.  Mix with chopped pecans and spread on brown or white bread.



Pimento Sandwiches

Pimentoes chopped fine and drain thoroughly.  Mix with mayonnaise dressing and spread on white bread.



Victoria Sandwiches

2 eggs; 1/4 cup sugar; 1/2 cup butter; flour.  Beat the butter to a cream; stir in the sugar and eggs, which should be beaten separately.  Add flour to make a cake batter [about 3/4 of a cup].  Pour into jelly cake pans, and bake 15 minutes in a moderate oven.  Put the cakes together with orange marmalade.




Cucumber Spreads

Cut 8 slices of bread thin and butter them, cut off crusts; put 2 young cucumbers of medium size--the kind with small seeds, and slice them.  Have ready a small cup of finely chopped ham; spread slices of cucumber over 4 slices of the bread and put a thin layer of ham over the cucumber; squeeze lemon juice over the ham; add a very thin spread of mayonnaise.  Put the other 4 slices of bread over the spread slices and cut into halves or quarters.  Serve with slices of lemon.




Auditorium Cheese

1 lb. Roquefort cheese; 2 teaspoons English mustard; 1/2 lb butter; some garlic and onions grated; 2 tablespoons paprika; a little salt; 2 wineglassses of sherry, or 1 glass of brandy.  Mix all this well and put in refrigerator.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 14, 2004)

Wow!  There's more!  You really outdid yourself here, choclate chef...and THANK YOU!

Those cucumber sandwiches really sound good, you know!  And the Auditorium Cheese -- 2 wineglasses of sherry or 1 glass of brandy!!!  Sounds like a very tipsy Fromage Fort!!!!  (This one I'm gonna try -- love roquefort!!)

You da bomb, choclatchef!!!!!


----------

